#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Ubon Ratchathani - Pha Taem National park Video

## dirtydog

*Ubon Ratchathani - Pha Taem National park Video*







*Pha Taem National Park*

* Climate*

The park has a monsoonal climate with three distinct season; The rain (June-September), the cold (October-February) and the dry season (March-May). The park can be visited all year but be prepared for the chilly nights in the cold season and the occasional heavy thunderstorms in the rain season.

* Flora and Fauna*

The park covers by Dipterocarp forest with Shorea obtusa, Shorea siamensis, Dipterocarpus obtusifollus are dominant species and some beautiful flowers. Beyond, there are some dry evergreen forests near streams.

It is also wildlife habitats for example Siamese hare, barking deer, civet, palm civet. And we can see wild pig and serow, which moved from Laos in summer

----------


## Uffe

Nice place, speaks for itself. What time of year was this?
/

----------


## smeden

nice video     :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Ooh good, now I won't have to go there myself.  :Smile:

----------

